# Have you ever been spotted?



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I just read the Have you ever spotted anyone thread and thought I would turn the question around. Have you ever been spotted?
My manner of dress hides my firearm very well, either IWB or OWB under a bowling or Hawaiian shirt. After a few years of carrying like this I have become very confident no one ever sees my gun unless they know exactly what to look for. Most of my friends who carry can't tell when I am carrying. However I have two other friends this type of accidental flash has happened to, mostly due to poor retention of their holsters. 
I was in a local sporting goods store about 3 years ago when the bag of sugar free jelly beans I had eaten an hour earlier kicked me in the guts. Upon entering the thrown chamber of the restroom and locking the door I proceeded to rip of my belt, with lightning fast agility, so I could remove the OWB holster so the person in the next stall could not see my gun under the stall. I moved so quickly I dropped the gun, holster and all, on the floor and it slid under the stall and hit the foot of the person next to me. Lets just say he was in the right spot. I quickly reached under and picked up my gun and promptly left the store. The moral of the story is, the May have a laxative effect, warning label should be a LOT bigger on the Jelly Belly sugar free jelly beans package. Yes I made it home without incident.
:toimonster:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:-D :-D :-D :smt016 :smt016 :smt016 :smt040 

That's pretty funny


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

YIKES!!!!! I hate it when that happens!! LOL!!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I am 6'2" tall, and most of the time when I'm spotted, is when I meet the Little Old Ladies I know run up and grab me around the waist for a hug.  Happened just yesterday.


----------



## Cougar7464 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Happened tonight at dinner, actually.*

My family and I were sitting in a booth at Fuddrucker's when my brother (14 years old) accidentally bumped his arm into my gun. He doesn't even know I have a gun, much less a CCW so, almost as loud as he can, he says, "you have a gun!" Now he's just about the smartest kid I've known, but I was completely shocked and mortified at what happened. I never expected a reaction like this from him. Not only did he not know I have a gun, but neither do my grandparents who were sitting across the table. Fortunately they didn't hear what he said and the restaurant was practically empty. I managed to convince him my Cougar was a mini-Glock airsoft gun that I'd stuck in my waistband and forgotten about. Luckily he's pretty trusting. Anyway, that's what happened. I'm just glad there wasn't anyone within earshot.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

+1 what P97 said. I've been made several times when my Mother or lady friend puts an arm around my waist and hits the gun. They pretty much know what's going on now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, this isn't really CCW related, but I have had a whole pocket full of ammo spill onto the ground in public and it freaked some people out a bit. I had just been shooting with my cousins and kept my ammo loose in my pocket and after we werer done shooting I still had a pocket full of ammo ranging from .22LR to .44 magnum. We all leave our shooting area and go get some drinks at the store and my cousins were play fighting with me and one of them grabs me and flips me upside down and all the ammo falls out on the floor. Lets just say I got a lot of looks.  :lol:


----------

